# Jason X Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

About time I did another one of these did my first back in 2008 and still get a lot of requests for a these although not as many as the others so thought I would make another one up. I don't have any masks currently though as I sold them back in 2009. Currently finishing off the custom shackles, which it is impossible to find any like the movie ones so I just modified this plastic set like I did before. This time I made the should mounts out of foam and plastic chain from the shackles and came out great. I also made big fake bolts out of foam and made it all kinda rugged looking intentionally not perfectly straight, to look like they were used for a long time. I also added built in flesh wounds from the gunshots, and blood as well for easy wearing on the torso and legs. The shoulder mounts velcro on the top to allow you to take them off for easy storage. Also added accurate weathering and stains to the clothes and wound holes.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work, sirbrad. Personally, I think that both looks in _Jason X_ were incredible and are very underrated.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks yeah I love the looks especially pre-uber.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

More fresher rust added.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

With Leatherface Undermask and Part 7 which is sort of similar.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Back of manacle cut down and closes with magnet. Added actual mask of customer in paint for fun can't wait to see it with the masks!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking fantastic.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geUeQvz-IdQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Customer shots with masks.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Great stuff as always Brad!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------

